# What does your poodle look like RIGHT NOW.



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My girls right now


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Walked right outside and snapped these.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This is not a photo from today, I took this when I had to take photos for her Therapy Dog International photo. She was overdue for a clipping plus it was before I found a better groomer. It's evening now, we're relaxing after dinner and I'm too lazy to take a photo tonight, so I hope this random one is acceptable.

Where is Tilly's photo?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's Merlin right this minute. Smelling like pipi and hasn't been brushed in 4-5 days but happy to be with me...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We just came in from a scooter walk about 40 minutes ago and were only home a couple of minutes when I spied Molly licking away at her foot (contact allergies and right now only one foot is irritated) so had to wash her foot and put something soothing on it (hydrocortisone spray) and then a sock to keep her from licking it off! She's really good about not messing with it...........so here's a pic taken just a few minutes ago at 6:30 pm!


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Awww! I love these pictures!!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree with your daughter when it comes to this poodle here. Usually he is a mop from the humidity and/or rain. Today just happened to be grooming day but in the picture, though unintentional, you cannot see his feet that did not get done. Maybe tomorrow 










Also today we did not have our regular grooming table that was borrowed. He had to hop up on a tiny card table and wasn't happy. You can tell by the amount of hair on the table that yesterday he probably did not look so good.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is Rory now - he is badly due for a groom (next Wed). He has had a tummy bug this week and is finally starting to feel better.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

LOVE looking at all of the pictures!! ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have a camera to hand, but Poppy is tucked in beside me on my chair and from here looks like a very scruffy, very wooly caterpillar! She is way overdue for a clip, but a cold snap coincided with a very busy couple of weeks, so it hasn't happened.


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

I sincerely apologize for not being around much these past 6 months. Life gets in the way. Anyway, here are a few pics I took of Opie literally 5 minutes ago. I got the new iPhone 7 Plus and the "portrait" mode on the camera is amazing. So, here's the boy king. I admit to being biased, but, he's really turned into a handsome young man. God love him!!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a less-than-perfectly groomed Sammy. Notice all that bits of untrimmed hair around his lips and at the top of his nose??? Ugh, not the best job at all.









I groom him myself, and he really doesn't enjoy his face done. I know exactly why though! He feels me a bit tense when i bring the clippers towards his face. I'm such a newbie, so he notices my lack of confidence. He starts facing away from me and moving. So.... I have come to terms that he will have a less than perfect shave. Maybe in a year or two or three, I'll have a nice, clean face!!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is my gorgeous little man this morning
















Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my gang:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is Chanter with his new buzz-down with a #4 blade. But this minutes, imagine if you will, mud from the his chest and nether regions down to his toenails..we just got back from playing fetch in a very wet park!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is Raven right this minute, wet ears and all, just got out of the bath tub before I sat down and saw this thread.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

In three years I have never gotten the pics right yet...sheesh!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

re taking photos with your phone just turn it to the right


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Raven's Mom said:


> Here is Raven right this minute, wet ears and all, just got out of the bath tub before I sat down and saw this thread.


Awww hugo looks soo much like her!

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

twyla said:


> re taking photos with your phone just turn it to the right


I mean left oi


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Harmony right this second she was just groomed yesterday as you can see hairspray only last for a day at the most with this rainy season. Her TK is wild without spray or bands to hold it in place.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Well, my poodle is still imaginary, but here is Asaah in her coat ready to go to nosework class. We are doing vehicles and exteriors now…and I kind of wish I had waited until the summer class came around, because it was freezing!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Raven's Mom said:


> In three years I have never gotten the pics right yet...sheesh!


Here you go. Fixed it for you.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

*Back to reality*











2 days ago we had just finished grooming so a nice picture. Today back to reality - it's been raining nonstop.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy...just this minute, with a tiny wad of Poppy fur on the floor next to her. I find those these days, no matter how often I brush her. It's the coat change thing going on.

This is a fun thread.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Right now, as I drink my morning coffee.







I asked the same questions four years ago before I got my first poodle. I have always bathed and brushed any dog weekly cause I can't stand then looking stinky. It is dry in my area so even when were out in the snow, I brush them out as they dry but they remain pretty fluffy. The truck is in how often they are hv/ fluff dried and how short their hair is. The shorter the hair the more curly it is. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is Javelin this morning. The caption should read "when can I get rid of this stupid donut mom?" Well dear boy, the answer is later this afternoon. Suture removal appointment is at 4:00 PM.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Here is Javelin this morning. The caption should read "when can I get rid of this stupid donut mom?" Well dear boy, the answer is later this afternoon. Suture removal appointment is at 4:00 PM.
> 
> View attachment 369794


I was wondering how Javelin was doing. Glad to hear that the wound is looking good for suture removal!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sammy the spoo said:


> I was wondering how Javelin was doing. Glad to hear that the wound is looking good for suture removal!!!


Sammy thanks for your expression of good wishes for him. He has been a very good boy this week. He took his last rimadyl Thursday evening, but has still show no concern about his wound. We have been looking at it daily and it has looked great all the way through. When I called to make the appointment the receptionist said his chart not said removal in 11-12 days and tomorrow is really only day 9 so I hope she will decide it looks good to take them out. He is really tired of the cone.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Right now.....just chillin'*

Taken just now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*An update*

Look mom, no cone!!! Even though Javelin looks pretty low key I know he is super happy to be cone free. He did big fast laps around the yard when I brought him home. Time for a nap I guess.









This picture has funny perspective, doesn't it? His head is not really gigantically out of proportion to his body, but he is curled up and his head is very forward.

He was very good at the vet even though the waiting area was loaded with lots of dogs. He was very cooperative for getting the sutures removed and I was pleasantly surprised that there was no charge.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

This was Fletcher at work earlier today









And Lila for fun since my mom sent me a picture of her today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanoodle (Dec 10, 2016)

This was hard to get as he is laying on me...


----------



## Kanoodle (Dec 10, 2016)

How is everyone putting their pics in the body instead of as an attachment?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Kanoodle said:


> How is everyone putting their pics in the body instead of as an attachment?


Use Tapatalk app. See the camera icon? Just touch that and add pic. No resizing!
















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't use tapatalk. I click the little paper clip, add a pic from my photos (on phone or tablet). Once it's uploaded, click the paperclip again and select the image and it will show up in the body of your post. Here's one I found of a groom I like.


----------

